
Tell HN: Adblocker doesn't block YouTube ads anymore - ent101
Are you having the same experience? I&#x27;m on firefox
======
emsign
Yes and no. I was suspecting something was up with YouTube ads because I'm
getting this error "An error occurred. Please try again later. (Playback ID:
...)" with the extension Improve YouTube!.

When I disable it the error disappears. Also when I reload the page while it's
on, I can then watch the videos. But that's really annoying. Usually the video
page with the error will refresh automatically after a while, so I suspect the
error refers to the actual ad and not the main video. And after the YouTube
has determined that the ad has played (or thinks I have watched it) for long
enough the main video gets loaded automatically which of course does not cause
an error since it's not blocked.

Interestingly when I disable the Improve YouTube! extension ads are being
blocked normally. I use uBlock Origin and Gostery as well.

~~~
ent101
I used to get that error, but starting today I simply get the ads.

~~~
emsign
I have to stand corrected, even after disabling that extension I get the
error. But no ads so far.

I'm sure the ad-blockers will be able to bypass it soon.

------
amirmasoudabdol
YouTube is increasingly loading its ads from its contents server. I’m using a
PiHole and it’s quite of a challenge to block the ads. There is quite of a
discussion on PiHole discourse about this, and people are adding some obscure
domain names to the block list. It’s not always working but sometimes they do,
and curiosity, sometimes YouTube only fails to load the sound of the ad!

------
hncensorsnonpc
I do not have any issume using Firefox and unlock origin

------
s09dfhks
Only running ublock origin and i got the same error as @emsign posted up
above. refreshing the page made the video start playing

------
vganesh
I am using Opera GX with built-in privacy protection and no additional
extensions (well, I do use Youtube Subscription Manager but that does nothing
for Ad blocking). So far its effectively working for YouTube ads.

------
deft
Youtube just doesn't work for me 90% of the time. Guessing its my addons but
when it does work I never see ads.

------
kgwxd
What ad blocker?

------
chriswphoto
YouTube premium is cheap and content created get paid. From an ethical
standpoint we shouldn’t be using blockers.

~~~
ornornor
We should. Ads are an invasion of privacy, a security risk, and an attempt at
manipulating you. The very purpose of ads is to convince you to do something
you wouldn’t do on your own. I don’t need ads to badger me into thinking my
life sucks and I’m a loser and the inky way to fix this is to buy whatever the
ad is selling. This is the fundamental purpose of an ad. I reject this and
I’ll keep blocking ads, thank you.

~~~
kleer001
I don't know about where you are, but here in Canadastan we get loads of PSAs
besides the ads. I like PSAs, they're pro-social. Ads can all die. Except for
the brilliant ones like that 8 minute Prada ad from Wes Anderson.

